# Pointer Training Resources



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m adding a pointer to the family for Christmas and want to train her right. I’m hoping you all could give me some advice on best resources for upland bird dog training. I’m originally from Louisiana and have had a lab for duck hunting but the pointing dog will be a new experience. Thank y’all!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I would peruse the forum for previous posts. Also, I just joined the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation. You may want to head over there and give them a look on facebook. It appears they get together occasionally and do training etc. I am just starting my 2nd Brittany Spaniel pup. Had a lot of fun training the last one. Best advice I can give ya is be patient and have fun. There are a TON of youtube videos on the many different styles. Find one that works for you and get to work. The best thing for a young dog is LOTS and LOTS of birds, so you'll want to find a source for those. Good luck. Where are you located? That may help if guys are already training close to you you may be able to jump in with them.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I could help you out with your pointer training. I am by far no expert....but I'd be willing to share what I have learned over the years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for y’alls response. I’m in SLC and would love to connect with those who have trained or are training.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA. They have a Facebook page I believe.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

This is a good book: https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Dog-Ben-Williams/dp/1595433309

I hope you're getting an English Pointer, otherwise you can't call your dog a 'pointer'. You have to call it what it is like -> shorthair or wirehair or any of the other lesser breed names :grin:

Don't get hung up on the ground training with Pointers, train them to come when called, come to you when you beep the E-collar. Play fetch with some tennis balls in the back yard with the fetch command but make it fun for the dog. Aside from this for the first year or two just put the dog on a bunch of wild birds--wild birds make a bird dog.

Be prepared for lots of ripped birds but that's what it takes, a well bred dog will pick up the point on their own and away ya go. Training pointers is the best because you just hunt them and let them do their thing and they pretty much train themselves. I love pointers!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Don't get hung up on the ground training with English Pointers, train them to come when called, come to you when you beep the E-collar. Play fetch with some tennis balls in the back yard with the fetch command but make it fun for the dog. Aside from this for the first year or two just put the dog on a bunch of wild birds--wild birds make a bird dog.


Airborne is exactly right...just teach those pointers the basics, since anything more then that is way over their head.... :shock::mrgreen:*(())*

...he gave some great advice. Wild birds...wild birds...and then some more wild birds.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

gdog said:


> Airborne is exactly right...just teach those pointers the basics, since anything more then that is way over their head.... :shock::mrgreen:*(())*
> .


Ha! Very True!

Pointers are not what many would call a 'smart' dog. Learning a bunch of tricks--Nope! But there is no breed better at covering country, finding and pointing wild birds.

A smart dog would have a level of self preservation, not Pointers, they will run and run and run some more

There is a price to pay for a dog that can cover that much country and this is why most guys can't handle the breed.

Mine also retrieve really well so that's a bonus.

Anyways, sorry to go off track from the OP. The best advice I can give on training an upland dog is when it's hunting season you should have your dog out hunting wild birds, it's not the time for pigeons or yard work. Just go hike the hills--its hard but worth it.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA took me from a complete beginner and showed me how to train my dog, awesome guys, they showed up early mornings and evenings to help me out.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/1631786240401743/

Come and join the facebook group and introduce yourself


----------



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

Airborne said:


> This is a good book: https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Dog-Ben-Williams/dp/1595433309
> 
> I hope you're getting an English Pointer, otherwise you can't call your dog a 'pointer'. You have to call it what it is like -> shorthair or wirehair or any of the other lesser breed names :grin:
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha thanks for this advice. And the joking reminds me of home. Back there it was all labs and the color of your lab was a major factor on how he or she would hunt!!!


----------



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

Ali-MAc said:


> Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA took me from a complete beginner and showed me how to train my dog, awesome guys, they showed up early mornings and evenings to help me out.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1422994137947622/1631786240401743/
> 
> Come and join the facebook group and introduce yourself


Thanks for this advice. I just requested to join. I hope to meet some cool folks out here in the hunting and bird dog community.


----------

